# Cool story



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 20, 2015)

I had searched up this girl for no reason really and thought that this storry would inspire BYH parents of young children. One animal not mentioned is that she also shows chickens, just not market and as for her brother he got 2 Grand Champion awards and 1 Reserve when he was 9. Now her brother is just the Showmanship master.
http://www.thefencepost.com/news/17700153-113/bennett-colo-girl-9-shows-four-grand-champs


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 20, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 5, 2015)

Okay, so I had some time earlier to look it up and the non-market grand champ was goat showmanship. She also has horses. Look up Arapahoe county fair to see the results and what else she did well in.


----------



## promiseacres (Oct 5, 2015)




----------

